

Alexandria 2.0: One Millionaire’s Quest to Build the Biggest Library on Earth - adulau
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/08/brewster-kahle/all/

======
Yaa101
That millionair better be careful for those that oppose knowledge or those
that want certain knowledge not available to some.

The burning of 1.0 was not an accident, now was it?

